# Scale seperation, like a pine cone



## DarlingAngelis (Jan 10, 2015)

My congo tetra I dubbed Bubba Gump has just developed some kind of scale seperation. His eyes are puffy as well. He was named Bubba Gump due to his upper lip receding and his bottom lip protruding which was not a birth defect, it developed over the past 4 months. 
Upon observation during feeding time, he appears to have trouble since he has to now scoop floating food into his mouth and hope it gets down to his tummy.

There are no black dots, no bleeding, no white anything, no clamping, no problems swimming, not hiding, some fin tears, water parameters are perfect.

The only changes made recently was that I added 3 balloon mollies which are thriving beautifully. Aside from those there has always been 3 danios and a plecostomus in a 20 gallon tank. It is live planted a little as well.

I don't have the heart to hurt my congo, hopefully he either passes soon or heals soon. I suspect he is currently malnourished due to his inability to consume food.

Other ideas are eagerly hoped for.

Thank you.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

That sounds like dropsy very contagious remove right away to hospital tank or better yet euthanize asap sorry...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Get that fish out of there. Sounds like he has issues. I agree with BOB. 1 lost fish is way better than 20.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

If you need to euthanize (it sucks I know...) Clove oil is the best method - its an anesthetic, but then you just overdose it. I've had to put a few fish down due to health issues not healing but at least this method makes me feel better about doing it in a kind way. The other method I have heard about that is kind to the fish is to take a sharp knife and chop its head off in one shot. But if you don't have the guts or the knife to do this, clove oil is the best method - clove oil can be bought at health food stores. I can't remember the dosage, but you need to have aeration in the bucket/bowl or else the oil will separate from the water. Also, I advise against using one of your normal air stones/buckets for this as you dont want the clove oil residue hanging around your fish tank/supplies. I have a dedicated air stone that I keep for if I need it again for this.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Click on this link Dropsy.

By your description it sounds like it may be what your fish is suffering from.

Click on web for info


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Also do a big gravel cleaning and wc. Sorry to hear..


----------

